# Retiring in alicante



## Gonta1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Greetings - I see lots of threads asking for help of areas in Alicante for families but nothing for my age group. I am a recently retired canadian architect and I would really appreciate your assistance for your opinion as to where I should be looking to (initially) rent but (eventually) buy in Alicante?

I am very athletic so a good sized public pool - and safe areas to run is a priority. As well I would like good supermarkets and/or wine shops ( wine habit!!) and decent restaurants all close at hand. So somewhere out in the hills wouldn't necessarily be the best. But having said that a shortish 20 or 30 minute drive isn't out of the question.

I also love classical music so a place close to some music scene would be nice.

I use to speak Spanish quite fluently 25 years ago after 2 years in Latin America so with a little brush up I should be good to go in that department.

I have only been to Spain once and have wonderful memories of the Alicante area so that is where I am initially looking. But if any of you have a better idea please throw it my way. Thank you.

All the best.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a look at El Campello just north of Alicante city with a good tram service along the coast from Alicante to Benidorm.

It is quite hilly here so I am not sure about running. South of Alicante is much flatter


----------



## Gonta1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey dunworkin - that's me too!! Thanks for the tip. I'll begin looking on the Internet.

Salud


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Gonta1 said:


> Greetings - I see lots of threads asking for help of areas in Alicante for families but nothing for my age group. I am a recently retired canadian architect and I would really appreciate your assistance for your opinion as to where I should be looking to (initially) rent but (eventually) buy in Alicante?
> 
> I am very athletic so a good sized public pool - and safe areas to run is a priority. As well I would like good supermarkets and/or wine shops ( wine habit!!) and decent restaurants all close at hand. So somewhere out in the hills wouldn't necessarily be the best. But having said that a shortish 20 or 30 minute drive isn't out of the question.
> 
> ...


Check out Javea/Xabia I wouldn't want to move from here "luv it"


----------



## Gonta1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunny Jim1 said:


> Check out Javea/Xabia I wouldn't want to move from here "luv it"


Greetings Sunny! I do remember the javea area and, indeed, wonderful! In your opinion does it have the municipal pool; somewhat of a classical music scene and good supermarkets/ wine shops that I really need to be happy? 

Salud


----------



## Gonta1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh I guess I should add as I understand that there won't be much in the way of classical music in Javea but is there anyone out there reading this - who is into classical music knows whether Valencia or Alicante has a decent music scene? I wouldn't mind the commute to hear decent music recitals.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

You asked about a municipal pool in Javea, yes, there's one in Benitachell which is very close, queue the awful video: 




I've heard there is another nearby but I don't know where, I tend to use the rather large wave pool called The Med 

Javea has a Parador hotel which is occasionally a venue for classical artists and in the past there has been a classical music festival in Javea, but I would imagine that the same "show" plays venues up and down the coast.

You might also like to check out this: Jávea U3A - Home

It has a cultural arts section on the site. Although I am linking to the one in the Javea area, I believe the same organisation is active in many areas. I am sure you'll find similar elsewhere. I have no idea what it's like, I am not a member.

I suspect (don't know for sure) that cities are the place for the best and most varied classical events. So, have a look at Valencia. It has the beach, it has the pools, and its dry river bed is fantastic for running and cycling.


----------



## Gonta1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Horlics said:


> You asked about a municipal pool in Javea, yes, there's one in Benitachell which is very close, queue the awful video: MUNICIPAL SWIMMING POOL IN BENITACHELL - YouTube
> 
> I've heard there is another nearby but I don't know where, I tend to use the rather large wave pool called The Med
> 
> ...


Sir you are a wealth of knowledge. Thank you!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

My partner and I have been looking for somewhere to live in Spain and so far have been from Malaga up to Gran Alacant on various trips! My partner likes Pinar de Campoverde, where you will find a good sports centre with a small pool, tennis courts, football courts etc., but I found it too rural. However, it is a nice area and is near to the tow of Pillar de la Horadada, which has a municipal pool.
We are going to explore Moraira, Javea and Denia in February, after getting recommendations from people, and reading up on them. So, fingers crossed, we will have found our place to live.
My suggestion is to do a bit of travelling and experience the areas and get to know what is on offer.
I will also be looking into u3a, as suggested by another post, as they may have things going on that I would be interested in and - who knows - I might have something to offer the group!
Good luck with your search.


----------

